# Cracked my brain for days



## Holzwurm

Hi , folks ,

Being a newbie here I have only made one or two slingshots so far(boyhood shooters excluded) , ..........but since I like my pocketshooter(pictured in my avatar)quite a bit , I've thought about making another one like it but yet a bit stronger than this one shooting 5,5mm airgun pellets with thinner tubes .

The design is about of the same shape and only slighly larger and I also want an interior ammo magazine holding a couple of .457cal leadballs(expecting delivery of a bullet mold in December) , due to it's small size not more than approx. 10 to 12 rounds would fit in , I guess .

Today at work I've made my production sketch after having tinkered with numerous rough sketches before for days , ...........gonna glue copies of that sketch onto the 20mm aluminium plate for first cutting work , ........a workmate of mine will turn down the ammo dispenser disc from aluminium ,...... I'm gonna do all the rest .

That disc will sit in a fitting pocket , locked into the "closed" position by a coilspring and pin engaging into a flat indention on it's circumference , it will take less than a 90° counter clockwise turn of the disc to release a ball , same time stopping more balls from falling out , ........simply turning the disc back into "locked" position will load another ball waiting for release from the dispenser .

The triangular ammo storage grooves I will cut on my hobby routing machine , the whole arrangement will be covered with aluminium sheet later , also wooden grips will be assembled on either side .

The small triangle in center will be left untouched , because a bolt will pass trough to fix aluminium cover plate and the two wooden grips , ........I will also have to set a few registration pins to aline all parts , ....haven't sketched them yet as I need to find out about best fitting location later during production , ..........probably I could even install a special loading gate not to have to load the balls one by one through the dispenser disc and it's coilspring lock , .........but space is very limited !

Off course I might make small changes later , compared to this sketch , especially in terms of the magazine and dispenser function , .......but this is roughly the basic idea !

Only not sure yet , which eye bolts(stainless steel) to assemble to accomodate the tube bands , whether the M5 thread or the thicker M6 , ........the latter do look a bit too bulky for my taste , .................gonna epoxy them into their threads , so that they can never get to twist out , ..........also I'm going to cut off a small portion from the end of the eye-bend to achieve a small gap to attach the bands in Chinese style .

I'm not the fastest of a builder , don't have much leisure time and also a few other things to do , ....so this is not going to be fast , might take quite a few weeks to get done , ......but I've just thought to share this design in here , .........gonna put up pictures of progress as well , when the day has come .

greetz , Holzwurm









PS : the paper cut-out on the aluminium plate was the initial shape template , I folded it in half and cut around the open side of the paper sheet with scissors , .....after unfolding the template will be absolutely symetrical .


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Thanks for the post, its a very good one. This just gives me more reason to further my project in "imitating" your design.

As of now, I have a nicely sized ergonomical handle with a palm swell that I am in the process of putting eye screws in the fork ends to make it easier to attach my chains. This will help me out a bit with this process.

Thanks - John


----------



## mxred91

It is a very interesting design. Will the springloaded locking pin be captive? Is it possible to over rotate to the point the pin will engage the ball pocket? Would a crosspin thru a concentric slot work to limit the rotation to 90 degrees? It seems like a ball detent perpendicular to the disc face may be easiest since there would be no interference with the ball pocket. Can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## lucifer93

Thanks for sharing this design Holzwurm, i can't wait to see the photos of this being built


----------



## NaturalFork

I like the design!


----------



## Holzwurm

Thanks a lot for your kind comments , folks , ......much appreciated







!

@ BaneofSmallGame

Glad , if I could provide some inspiration for you , .....I'm sure , that you'd find this type of grip very convinient to hold as well !

Good luck with your project







!

@ mxred91

Thanks for reminding me about limiting the rotation with a crosswise pin through the disc , ........in fact this was subject of one of my previous rough sketches , simply forgot about it now , ........built like displayed in the present production sketch the sideward springloaded locking pin can OFF COURSE hit the ball pocket , if the disc is turned too far in clockwise direction and the pin will fall out of it's bore and bind the hole construction , .........need to install such a limiting pin to prevent malfunction by all means .

Just got upstairs from the workshop , ......glued a sketch copy onto the aluminium plate and marked all important outlines with a center punch , as the paper would surely come loose sooner or later due to coolants utilized for drilling and tapping the threads , ...............gonna do the threads for the eyebolts during todays lateshift , ....much better machinery there than my hobby tools down the basement .

Also already cut out the cover sheet of a 4 mm aluminium plate , .....so the ammo magazine grooves will be about 12 mm wide and 16 mm deep , later I will cut off 4 mm material for fitting in the 4 mm cover sheet flush to the original surface , ...........this way the ammo grooves would come to sit centered in the 20 mm plate , leaving a 4 mm wall on either side(one of the original plate and one of the cover sheet) .

.........................to be continued , ..........greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Holzwurm

Hi , folks ,

Could procceed quite a bit with this design at lateshift , .........drilled out the interior magazine grooves a bit(my hobby routing machine down the workshop is a bit weak , so this way it won't have to remove as much material) , also drilled around the slingshot's frame outline , .........now I can even cut it out with a jigsaw(with heavier sawblades attached) , a big coarse file and my "Dremel" will take care of the rest of shaping .

Tapping these long threads for the eyebolts was the trickiest part , really gotta take care not to snap the tapping bit inside of the workpiece , ....the bolt shanks came to sit quite loose , easy to twist , .......gotta set them in with epoxy glue later , ........I need to clean all parts thoroughly from oil and coolant before .

Need to get my workmate turning down the dispenser disc 12 mm X 36 mm dia. next week , ....already gathered suitable aluminium dowel material from the scrapyard of our company .

Best of all is , that the .44 cal bullet mold that I had ordered for about two weeks ago , did arrive today , ....just on time , I'd say , ...............gonna cast some bullets before procceeding with cutting the magazine grooves , much better to determine about how the balls would act , .......whether they'd roll down nicely or bind somewhere , ..............could still make some detail changes for better function this way .

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## ZDP-189

That's a great design.

I'd rather use a bandsaw or a jigsaw to cut it though. Some people used to make knife blades like that and it's hard work.


----------



## NoSugarRob

interesting thread this


----------



## Holzwurm

ZDP-189 said:


> That's a great design.
> 
> I'd rather use a bandsaw or a jigsaw to cut it though. Some people used to make knife blades like that and it's hard work.


Thanks a lot







, ...............I did it this way , because I do not have a bandsaw at home and I don't know , whether I coud use the one at my work , ..........always need to ask permission and also some other guys there frequently spoil the sawblade .

Not that bad to finally cut it out with a jigsaw , .......to get to final outer shape I've got some real big coarse files







, ..........I'm often making fishing spoons out of stainless steel sheet , 
in comparison aluminium almost is like "butter"







!

@ NoSugarRob

Thanks too , mate







, .........just thought to put the step-by-step evolution of that slingshot up in here to contribute a bit , ......probably one or the other user could take advantage of it ?

Spent a few hours down the workshop again this afternoon , .....cast roughly 3 dozens of .44 cal bullets with my new mold(only had a .36 cal mold so far)
, but almost ran out of scrap lead now , .........anyway , ........to procceed the slingshot , these are more than enough .

By the picture with the .44 bullets temporary fitted in you can figure out , that the ammo magazine would not hold more than 11 , maximum 12 rounds later(one round inside of the dispenser disk) .
But I've just found a link to a German ammo vendor in another thread , provided by JoergS(thanks , Jörg







) ,...... saw some 12 mm steel balls there , .......making the magazine grooves of my slingshot just a fraction of a millimeter wider and deeper would enable the ammo magazine to accommodate these as well .

Never got finally done with the magazine grooves today ,...... had to go upstairs for dinner , ......as you can see by the picture , still a lot of material needs to be cut away , I've also not taken the grooves to their required depth yet , ....one to two milimetres more to go , I suppose , .........gonna look , whether I could find a suitable half ball router bit for the bottom of the grooves , ....would be easier to cut rather then planing the bottom down to accurate depth with a cylindrical bit(but doesn't really matter) .

But the trickiest part is still waiting for me , ........cutting the half round pocket to accurately fit in the dispenser disc(hopefully my workmate would turn it down for me next week)







!

to be continued , .................greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Holzwurm

A little update :

Pre-cut the dispenser disc pocket this morning , .........yesterday I had already taken the bottom of the handle to final outer shape , as the marker lines would later vanish when planing off 4 mm of material from the top of the frame to fit in the 4 mm closure plate flush to the frame outline . Still need to keep the remaining outlines rectangular to be able to clamp the workpiece into my machine vise .

Forced to cut the pocket bit by bit around the inner circumference , because I do not have a fitting large router bit , .....also that hobby machine won't handle such bigger routers .

Now I'm waiting for my workmate to turn down the dispenser disc so I could finally fit in in during the next days , .........gonna do the fine shaping of the inner circumference free-handed with my "Dremel" .

I haven't yet completed the funnel from the magazine grooves down to the dispenser disc , still left a little ridge standing , .......if I would have already done it , I would have real difficulties on making the disc pocket , as the "Dremel" router bit would always "bite" into that gap and cause inaccuracy and blemishes , ..............gonna break through , after the disc would have been fitted in finally . 
to be continued , ..........greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Frodo

That looks crazy!







I can't wait for the finished product!


----------



## Holzwurm

Frodo said:


> That looks crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the finished product!


Thanks , ......would still take some time until getting done , ...........not that much leisure time for me to work on it continiously , also it appears to be quite elaborate .

Hopefully my workmate had finished turning down the dispenser disc during last night's shift ,...... at least he promised !

I have tested the flow of the single balls through the magazine grooves , does not seem to be problematic with .44 cal leadballs , but 12mm steelballs do bind at the entry of the funnel leading down to the dispenser disc , but loading one steelball less and a little shake of the frame would overcome the problem , ..........so it looks like the magazine would later hold 11 rounds .44cal or 10 rounds 12mm steelballs(yet one ball of these inside of the dispenser disc pocket) .

Don't think , that I could still do a lot of tinkering to the magazine grooves , as the outer walls of the frame might become too thin ?

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Frodo

If i would have a 44. mould i wouldn't shoot 12mm steel anymore!


----------



## ZDP-189

I wonder if you've considered using a softer material like micarta?


----------



## Dayhiker

I think this thing is gonna be awesome!


----------



## Holzwurm

@ Frodo

Got it here ,........ payed 19,90€ including postage(maybe , because they've delivered very late ) :

http://www.frankonia.de/309402/224411/productdetail.html?sortOption=performance&page=0&query=Kugelzange+mit+Holzgriff&displayType=galleryts=search

@ ZDP-189

I'm OK with aluminium , ....I get it for free from the scrapyard of my work on occassion , .........micarta I would have to mailorder and pay for







.

@ Dayhiker

Thanks , ....hopefully everything would still work out as I'm planning , .............received the readily turned out dispenser disc from my workmate today , so I can go ahead fitting it in .

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Holzwurm

Latest update ....... :

Managed to fit in the dispenser disc this morning , ..........though not 100% perfect , it still turned out quite well .

The axis of the disc consists of a piece of 4 mm dia. brass dowel , sanded it to fit being chucked into the motor of my lathe .

Don't know , whether I'd find time to procceed tomorrow morning , .....got a date at the dentist before lateshift







!

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Holzwurm

Hi , folks ,

.........proceeded a bit by doing the basic fit of the dispenser disc between the frame base and the closure lid , which is now in its final sit and temporary fixed with a bolt and nut passing trough .

The disc now spins freely with relatively little play !

The interior magazine grooves are completely done , now in order is drilling a few 2 mm registration pin holes through frame and closure plate , .......the pins to be set in would later also hold the two wooden handle plates(yet still to be made)in proper position .

After the registration pin assembly would be done , the locking pin and limiter pin assembly and cutting the ammo pocket , all of the dispenser disc , would be next .

When all of the technical functions are OK , the final shaping of the outline would be next , ........still a long way to go , ......but its great fun !

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## mxred91

That is looking very nice. Keep up the interesting posts, I really want to see the finished work.


----------



## Holzwurm

@ mxred91

Thanks a lot , mate , .........here we go :

Got finally done with the ammo magazine and dispenser mechanics , only thing left to do is some "cosmetics"(breaking edges , checkering the dispenser disc , etc.) , but so far the dispenser works pretty fine , both in loading and discharging alike !

Hard to be seen on the picture , but the bottom of the projectile groove inside of the dispenser disc is deeply cupped , comes in more convinient when loading the magazine , this way the balls center themselves and are not likely to roll out and fall down .

Also not shown is the indendition on the circumferrence of the dispenser disc , in which the springloaded locking pin engages , ........this locking pin reliably locks the disc in a "closed" position , so that no balls can fall out accidentally .

I've set the locking pins pressure force by simply stortening the coil spring bit by bit , if it should wear out or break some day , it is easy to replace , as the whole assembly would only be fixed together with just one screw , .....the small seven holes on the top side do accommodate the registration pins later , that would aligne the closure plate and the two wooden grip parts(still to be made) to the basig frame later !

The small pin on the face of the dispenser disc , that runs inside of the curvy groove in the closure plate , does limit the turn of the disc ,.... this way one cannot turn it back too far , which would cause the springloaded locking pin to fall inside of the ammo groove and jam the entire mechanism .

Now , that the mechanics are completed , the outer shaping of the shooter is in order , ......the hardest part , actually , as a lot of filing would be neccessary !

to be continued , ....greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Frodo

Awesome!


----------



## Holzwurm

Frodo said:


> Awesome!


Thanks , Friedrich , ........managed to procceed a bit during my workbreak yesterday , .......got access to a bandsaw there and cut out the basic shape now , ...now fine-shaping of the frame is in order !

greetz , Dieter


----------



## Holzwurm

A member in here has just asked me for a template of this shooter , .........since I had problems submitting pictures through a PM the other day , I'm gonna put up my initial design sketch in here again , ........sorry , I do not have any other template or sketch , nor I have a printer/scanner , ....so I have t do it in this simple way !

Before I forget ,........... the frame plate thickness is 20 mm , the magazine accommodates 11 lead balls .44 caliber or 10 steel balls 12 mm dia , thus the magazine grooves are about 16, 3 mm deep(measured fom the original plate thickness) , the dispenser disc is about 12.3 mm thick , ...........the closure plate is 4 mm thick , thus it's accommodating recess is also 4 mm deep to have the plate sit flush to the frames surface .

The eyebolts are M5 X 30 mm stainkless steel , the dispenser discs pivot axis is 4mm in dia . , .......the bore for the locking pin I've made accordingly to the coil springs , that I could access ,..... 5mm in this case !
greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Holzwurm

Hi , folks ,

Found some time today to procceed with my little shooter , ..........cut down the final outer shape with a "Dremel" router bit and it's sanding drums , .........also cut out two grip pieces of teakwood .

Did't have that much time for this slingshot these days , as I'm participating in a fishing lure carving competition on an angling site , which is requested to be procceeded in a timely manner !

Last week at my work I've also cleaned the threads that would later accommodate the two band attachement eyescrews , .......it was quite a headache to get out all of the remainders of the coolant and oil that were essential to tap the threads , .........I've poured in some acetone and blew it out again with comprimed air , repeating the process many a times , twisting in a clean screw now and then to check for any oil remainders possibly still sticking to it .

The holes need to be clean , as I would set in the eyescrews with epoxy glue later .

to be continued , .........greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Frodo

Awesome. I hope it will shoot perfect!!


----------



## Holzwurm

Thanks , Friedrich







, ......found some time to continue this morning , ..........cut all the registration pins to approbiate length , I had drilled their accommodating holes into the wooden grips already yesterday , ................now the grips fit very snugly and tight to the metal frame , even without the center screw to hold them , ....................this way I could sand down the grips with ease .

The handle of the slingshot really looks a bit clumsy to me , but that palm swell perfectly fits into my hand , ....off course some fine sanding and polishing is left to do .

Now I need to look for some kinda fitting nut and washer to embed into the handle grips to be able to assemble the center screw finally , .......hope I can find such at a tool mart or ironmonger , would save me from having to build them by myself .

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## ZDP-189

I love how thick the forks are. Great palm swell too.


----------



## Holzwurm

ZDP-189 said:


> I love how thick the forks are. Great palm swell too.


Thanks , mate







, ......still gonna round off the fork a bit on its edges , even though it does not feel inconvinient at all to hold it at this stage as well .

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## The Gopher

This is a fantastic thread! keep it up, i love watching the process on a project like this as i don't have the tools for this type of work myself. I can live vicariously through your work!


----------



## Frodo

Very great! What kind of wood is it?


----------



## Holzwurm

Thanks , guys , .......sadly I don't have much time to continue building right now , ........also I've never made up my mind about the nut and washer to fix the grips to the frame !

Friedrich , ......the wood is ordinary teakwood ,....... I've gathered heaps of round teakwood kitchen boards for steaks , cheese , etc. .......I get these very cheap secondhand from fleamarkets , ........only thing to take care of is , that they should not have been used too much as they would be soaked with grease and fat too much , not good to apply glue or paint as these won't adhere well .

I use these boards for building wooden fishing lures , ......but obviously they also come in handy for slingshot grips(probably even boardcut slingshots , if you find a kitchenboard with nice and suitable grain) .

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Holzwurm

Hi , Folks ,

Managed to procceed a bit again , .....washer and nut are done and epoxied into the handle grips , .........working the wood flush is yet to be done !

Made these out of 12 mm dia. round brass dowel , that I still had laying around down the workshop , you can see the dowel remainder on one of the pictures .

Sadly I was unable to fit in nut and washer snugly into their bores , ........the drill bit did bite into the wood and knocked off material , so I had to extend the bores diameter quite a bit , filled them up with epoxy to finally bond the parts .

The dowel pieces have some deep grooves around their inner portion of circumferrence , so they are secured against any torque , ........smeared the bolt with grease , so that I'd be able to disassemble again !

Also did some checkering to the dispenser disc , should provide a secure grip now to open !

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Holzwurm

Merry Chrismas , folks ,

Almost done with my shooter now , ........only need some decent bands(ordering for some tubes after New Year)and seal off the wooden grips for moisture protection .

Epoxied in the attachement eyebolts this morning and made some crappy rubber-O-ring bands for some first test shots on 2,5 metres down the basement .

I was a bit dissappointed , as I could not entirely penetrate a cookie tin box , the 12 mm steel balls did only indent the rear side of it , .........only went through the front lid , ...........guess , that with better bands the power would still improve .

Anyway , I hope that by my crappy video you can figure out about the function of that shooter , it was fun building it and hopefully it's gonna be fun shooting it as well(some day , when the weather gets warmer) .

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=UANw6EG2Q4E

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## NoSugarRob

Well done man.


----------



## Frodo

Top notch! That's very interesting! You should put some tubes on and go out shooting! It's not that cold at all!


----------



## ERdept

WOW, **** dude! Genius and creative.


----------



## pomputin

Have to try making smaller one out of MDF, I absolutely love that design.


----------



## HopefulHunter

pomputin, I wouldn't use MDF for much. it's not exactly known for its' strength.

Also, if you do use it make sure you use a proper dust mask or work outside, MDF is the new asbestos, used in absolutely everything, dust from it is REALLY bad for you lol.

Eddie.


----------



## Charles

What a wonderful project! It was really great to see it from start to finish. It is a really clever design, and I like the small size very much. It has the shape of a fish, which is very cool. It is nice to have the ammo kept with the slingshot. But usually that is done by just having a hollow handle, which spills the ammo out when opened. Your quick feed mechanism is ingenious because it spits out one ball at a time, and very quickly. It would be great for trying the "10 cans in one minute or less" sort of competition, or for quick follow up shots on game. Congratulations!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## NightKnight

That is a great design!! Nice work!


----------



## HopefulHunter

This is a fantastic slingshot, and it looks so comfortable too!


----------



## Holzwurm

Thanks a lot , folks , .......by now I've rigged that shooter with Chinese dankung tubes , shoots pretty well this way .

But I must surely admit to be quite a poor shooter , don't practise too often , ......just feel like making a new slingshot now and then .

I already have an idea for another different ammo magazine design in the back of my mind , .....not into closer details yet and also did not gather sufficient materials so far , ....also time would be an issue .

But for those interested , ....here is another ammo magazin aluminium shooter on display , .....I've built that one about 25 years ago but shortly modified it , as it originally had a permanent wristbrace , which I was told to be illegal in my country ,...... also I have lowered the fork for flatband attachement , as it had holes for square bands before .

You can see it in a short fraction at the beginning of this video , by the end I'm also doing a few shots with it , .....you may skip the rest of my poor shooting practise







:






A better close-up of that older ammo magazin shooter in here :






greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Slingshots rule

wow


----------



## Charles

Very clever, once again. I am always interested in mechanisms. Could you please show us the internal workings of this magazine?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Holzwurm

Charles said:


> Very clever, once again. I am always interested in mechanisms. Could you please show us the internal workings of this magazine?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks a lot for your interest , Charles , ..... will try to make an "autopsy"-video tonite after lateshift in about 14 hrs from now , .........the missus would be asleep by that time , ...no disturbances














!

Greetz , Dieter


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Nice work good to see some real original thinking
the satisfaction you will get from this project will be 
well worth the hard work you have put into this slingshot
Pete


----------



## Rapier

What can I say? TOPS mate


----------



## Holzwurm

_Thanks a lot again , folks , ............as I had promised , here is an "autopsy" video of that very first aluminium shooter of mine , built that slingshot about 25 years ago , .........dumped in a drawer through the years , ........until I first saw Joerg Spraeve's videos







!_






BTW , .........managed to put it together again without any issues after filming !

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Charles

I really appreciate you showing that mechanism. It appears to be simple, but very effective. I admire you for all the work that went into producing that one. The milling of the handle alone must have taken a lot of time. Again, this is a very clever design, and wonderfully executed. I like your newer one, however, because it is smaller and fits more easily into the pocket.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Karok01

You sir are a genius! Nuff Said!


----------



## Rockape66

First rate work. Working with oily woods some bowyers and elder woodworkers suggested I just give them a good wipe down with acetone before glue up and finishing. You might give it a try and expand you material resources. Thanks for giving me the fleamarket idea for materials by the way.
Prost, Mack!


----------



## Holzwurm

Thanks a lot , folks







!

Mack , I've never thought about that acetone thing , ...thanks for that hint , might come in handy for me some day !

Greetz , Dieter


----------



## crypter27

I'm impressed man!


----------



## Holzwurm

@ crypter27

Thanks a lot , mate







, ......wish I had more time to spare to build slingshots ,........I've got two more ideas on ammo dispensing slingshots on my mind , but as usual leisure time's too little .

cheers , Holzwurm


----------



## alfshooter

"Wow" Mr. Holzwurm is one of the best reports I've seen in the forum, my respect, thank you very much.

Cheers mate


----------



## Holzwurm

@ alfshooter

muchas gracias , senor !


----------



## Btoon84

awesome job sir. seriously awesome job.


----------



## Holzwurm

@ Btoon84

Thanks a lot for your kind words







, ........whish I had more leisure time for more and different designs !

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Iryman

Very well done mate!!! Wish I had access to the facilities that you have at your work. You should market that slingshot , I think it would do very well indeed!


----------



## Holzwurm

Iryman said:


> Very well done mate!!! Wish I had access to the facilities that you have at your work. You should market that slingshot , I think it would do very well indeed!


Thanks a lot mate , ........but marketing it would really require a far more rational working proccess , .........I have a bit more simple ammo magazine design on my mind , but can't figure out where to steal the time to put it to practise








, .........but surely at some point still in this year the urge to finally build it will become overwhelming







!

Cheers , Dieter


----------



## Danny0663

Sorry to dig the old post.

But i just had to congradulate Holzwurm!
Jaw dropping project man!

Great stuff.


----------



## Holzwurm

Danny0663 said:


> Sorry to dig the old post.
> 
> But i just had to congradulate Holzwurm!
> Jaw dropping project man!
> 
> Great stuff.


No need for apologies , mate , ..................great that my humble work seems to receive some acknowledgement







!

gretz , Holzwurm


----------



## JetBlack

Wow that's a sweet ss man. Great engineering on your part.


----------



## Devoman

Very, Very, Very Cool! Thanks


----------



## lightleak

Wow, you have taken the slingshot to a new level of craft- intensity.. impressive!

ll.


----------



## Holzwurm

_.................you really make me blush , guys














, ........thanks







!_

_ greetz , Holzwurm







_


----------

